

Stem cells with corrected DNA created from adult tissue - Leynos
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15272081

======
sandroyong
Interesting. I am surprised that the skin cell from the patient -> stem cell
-> liver cell -> was injected into mice and that the cells were still working
after 6 wks. The article does not say whether these were immunodeficient mice.
Nevertheless, the proof-of-concept is halfway there. I would caution that
whatever happens in vitro (in a dish) is entirely different in vivo (in
animals/humans). Induction of cancer by re-injected cells would certainly be a
potential concern. However, the findings from this article do show enormous
potential.

